

Frank Miller against Occupy Movement - sycren
http://frankmillerink.com/2011/11/anarchy

======
Toddward
Disclosure: I empathize with the OWS movement, but have consistently been
critical of it.

That having been said, Frank Miller is a far-right reactionary. I admire
_most_ of his work[1], but, quite frankly, I find his opinions and rhetoric to
be frightening and dangerous.

[1]: See Wired's review of his latest work, Holy Terror
([http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/09/holy-terror-frank-
mil...](http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/09/holy-terror-frank-miller/))

